# Most Versatile Pianist



## sadams

Who is the most versatile pianist that you have ever seen or heard

For me it would be EMILY BEAR. Check out the following two YouTube videos:

Emily Bear - Schumann Piano Concerto in A minor with the Santa Fe Concert Association





Emily Bear Trio - My Favorite Things - 12 years old


----------



## Volve

My teacher. Since we live in a small town in Brazil, she will play anything from forró, bossa nova and samba to Liszt, Debussy, Chopin and even Rachmaninoff. I have mad respect for her, too bad there's nothing on youtube to show


----------

